# CPU Temperature Monitoring



## askformore (May 13, 2007)

*Desperately need help*

Hi guys, I recently change my heatsink to the Zalman CNPS7700-Cu that someone here suggested http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/cpu-problem-156298.html Lately I've been having problems, my pc keep shutting off and when I turn it back on there's a message that said CPU overheating. So I turn off my computer for hours and when I turn it back on and after about 10 minutes it shut off again, over and over. It kept saying CPU overheating, but I have turned it off for at least 12 hours. And when its on for like 10 mins its overheated already? So I went to my bios to check out the temperatures and it reads like this:

I have a 3.4GHz Intel LGA775 Pentium 4 processor

Processor Zone Temperature 92°C/197°F (This is when I first turn on my pc, then after like 10 mins it reach 100°C my pc shut off everytime.)
System Zone 1 Temperature 37°C/98°F
System Zone 2 Temperature 38°C/100°F

Processor Fan Speed 1880 RPM (I turned fan speed to max already)

+1.5Vin 1.506V
Vccp 1.317V
+3.3Vin 3.327V
+5Vin 5.184V
+12Vin 11.875V

As I wrote down these numbers, the numbers slightly changed abit.. Can someone please help me out here? I am trying to format and install vista but this kept happneing and its annoying me. I did install vista prior to this, but then installed update and it crash my system. So I had to reinstall, please help me out with my CPU. thank you so much guys!


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Desperately need help*

This system is shutting down because of overheating. Try reinstalling the heat sink paying close attention to the instructions in your earlier post


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Desperately need help*

Hi,
please also make sure that your heatsink and fan is properly seated.
It should be solid, like it's welded to the motherboard.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Desperately need help*

As Kodi says-
http://www.thetechlounge.com/article/170-2/Zalman+CNPS7700Cu+120mm+CPU+Cooler/
Page 2 of 3 
Installation

Installation for Socket 478 is pretty straightforward. Two metal bars are placed into the mounting holes on the bracket and the heatsink itself is screwed down with the help of the appropriate mounting clips. Installation should take under five minutes with no motherboard removal necessary. If you are mounting this heatsink on a Socket 775 or 939 system, you won’t be so lucky and will have to pull the board out to place a support plate on the underside of your board. You should be sure not to tighten the screws overly tight as you run the risk of breaking the mounting bracket or even your board. All you need is consistent contact with the CPU die, a little sideways (rotational) wiggle is OK.

Artic 5
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## askformore (May 13, 2007)

Hi guys, can someone please show me a good software for cpu monitoring? My pc keep shutting off, and I checked in the bios it reads processor zone temperature 92°C when I just turned it on, I gotta get a software to check for the temp. thanks


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Here is the one I use:

SensorViewPro

http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/SensorsView-Download-29890.html


----------



## askformore (May 13, 2007)

Thanks alot!!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hello again,

I was kind of in a rush this morning so gave you the one I use. However, here is another one that is just excellent and I also use it quite often for the same data. Might be good to try both and compare:

Speedfan Download

http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/fi...ge,1-c,systemresourcestuneup/description.html


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Depends, which processor and motherboard you have?

You can use Intel Thermal Analysis Tool and Core Temp (for P4 and Core 2).

Or Motherboard Monitor 5, Everest and the above two tools for the temperatures. Even a tool is normally provided by the motherboard manufacturer if you check on their site.

Many utilities use the same driver that MBM 5 uses though. :wink:

You BIOS could be reading wrong values if your sensors are hosed or non-existent. 92C would not even let most systems start and is *no* way a possible temperature for most processors, let alone a startup temperature. Only very high voltage and max loaded Athlons/Durons will run that hot, and still, after many hours of loading and overclocking.


----------



## askformore (May 13, 2007)

Hi guys thanks for your help, when I go into my bios it says processor zone temp 92C. Thats why my comp have been shutting down ALOT lately, which is very annoying. Anyways recently I can actually turn on for awhile, anyways I just installed SpeedFan and my cpu reads 74C and it has a flame beside it. When I load a page or soemthing it goes up to 80 and 90C then go down again if idle. My CPU Fan reads 1839RMP, for a pentium 4 processor... So guys tell me can my cpu survive for awhile? :sigh:


----------



## askformore (May 13, 2007)

oh and my motherboard is an Intel D915PBL


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

If you run it at those temps and it keeps shutting down, then you could harm it in a very short time. 

Talk to us about case cooling. How many fans, where located, which direction each is blowing. Be sure to also tell us which direction the CPU fan is blowing. 

Did you use Artic Silver when you put the CPU/Heatsink together or something else like the factory thermal pad? What process did you use to put it together?

Last, but not least, take the side of the case off, put a fan blowing directly in there and see if that brings the temps down. Blow it directly toward the CPU.

Report back with questions/concerns/answers.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Did you buy the fan separately or is it the stock Intel fan on the CPU?

If it's stock, it should be at higher speeds. I run a 90mm 3rd party fan to keep a very similar 3400MHz P4 at 45C idle at 1900RPM, which is where you should be at those temps.

Also the P4 should shut off at those temperatures and at least start throttling to drop the temperature.

If you can get close to the CPU heatsink and it's not too hot and very hot air blowing through, those temperatures are wrong. A P4 won't hack those temps before blowing. :frown:


----------



## askformore (May 13, 2007)

I bought the heatsink seperately, the intel stock one has caused me problems. please read this http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/cpu-problem-156298.html#post899948 So I listened to the suggestion and did some research on that fan and went out and bought it. Now it doesnt cause any major noise, but I notice the max fan speed is around 1800 RPM? That's kinda low compare to some of u guys that have fans that run at 3000+ RPM. Yes kalim mine is a P4 3.4GHz I don't know why my cpu temp is so hot? And I'll try to take a pic of my comp and show u guys tomorrow or someday, cause I jsut formatted my pc. So any ideas to how I can cool down my cpu? I am thinking if there is a possiblity to go find another fan that runs at 3000+RPM...


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Well, the Zalman CNPS7700 is no where near that bad for that CPU. It will run your CPU a lot cooler than that at 200RPM (it's max at 12V). As a matter of fact, it was reviewed right *HERE* with a Prescott chip at 3600MHz which is hotter than yours by default, and after 60 minutes full 100% Prime95 Torture testing, it was at 53C.

Which means something's very badly wrong with your mounting, thermal paste application, case cooling or simply the reported temperatures. If you touch the heatsink (with due precaution from fan and the heat) you will find out whether it's at 50C or 90C quite clearly. For a 90C processor it will be beyond touchable.


----------



## askformore (May 13, 2007)

wow really? I don't know if its wrong readings or not, cause both of the readings are pretty high. in my bios it says 92C and if I leave my comp on longer the number will go up, and I just installed speedfan and the reading is 74C, and when I play games it goes up too 100C. Maybe thats why the stock fan was very noisy like it's going to explode. Hmmm I really dont know whats wrong, and if u said my heatsink is pretty good for my cpu then why is the temp so high? later when I turn off my pc and go to sleep ill try to touch the heatsink see if its even hot at all, cause I put my hand near the fan, and heatsink it felt warm. not that hot


----------



## askformore (May 13, 2007)

oh and i think I will go back to the place that installed the heatsink for me, I will ask them if they installed it right or not or else why would my cpu be so hot.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Ask for as5 thermal paste.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Kalim said:


> Well, the Zalman CNPS7700 is no where near that bad for that CPU. It will run your CPU a lot cooler than that at *200RPM* (it's max at 12V).


Sorry, that was a typographical error. That should've been 2000 RPM - the highest possible for your fan and more air/cooling than many 80mm 4000 RPM fan can blow out.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Are you sure these temperatures are in Centigrade and not Fahrenheit because they seem right for Fahrenheit temps


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Desperately need help*

Hi, there
I've been giving your post much thought and believe that if reinstalling your new heatsink/fan is not helping, then you should start looking at other culprits for this overheating.
Although the stock heatsink & fan that come with the socket 775 are not great and are noisy, they should do the job. To have the same problem with a Zalman, providing both have been properly fitted, would in my opinion point to something else as the cause.
Below is a link to Malware advice.....
http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...pdated-important-read-before-posting-log.html
Please follow those steps, and post a log to our HijackThis_Log Help thread in the Security section.


----------



## askformore (May 13, 2007)

hi there, Im pretty sure 92C/197F? and SpeedFan doesnt have farenheit, just 74C, I think there might be something wrong with the installing, or thermal paste


----------



## askformore (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Desperately need help*

hi guys, just see that this thread as been replied to. I installed the heatsink on a Intel D915PBL motherboard. And I research and see that its compatible. So I have no idea what's wrong, I will go to the place that installed it and asked them, tell them my situation. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

askformore said:


> hi there, Im pretty sure 92C/197F? and SpeedFan doesnt have farenheit, just 74C, I think there might be something wrong with the installing, or thermal paste


What I'm saying is, your system won't last with 90C temperatures - it will burn inside a few seconds. :sayyes:

And you said the heatsink was _just warm_ to the touch. not hot. That certainly is not like 90C, by no way.

Which motherboard do you have? On some there needs to be calibration, as the temperatures are 10-20C off-mark.

Also, what is your ambient temperature- i.e. room or outside temperature?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Desperately need help*

it sounds like they did not install it correctly


----------



## askformore (May 13, 2007)

I have an intel D915PBL motherboard. And my room used to be pretty hot, but lately I've been opening my windows, doors, and turn on fans to cool it down. its at a point where I am cold in my room, and it still happen. I think the problem lies within the cpu itself?


----------



## askformore (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Desperately need help*

yeah I don't really know if its installing correctly or not, but I'll go ask anyway. Because before I install the new heat sink, my old one would run REALLY REALLY loud like its going to explode, the stock heatsink. Thats the first problem, thats why I change it to the new one. I remember one time before my friend came over and he install speedfan for me, and the temperature reading were that high too, 80+ with a flame beside it. But I didnt really care that time, cause I could use my pc, but after I install the new heatsink the automatic shut down is on. maybe the ppl that install the heatsink does this feature for me so it doesnt burn, before there would be this REALLY REALLY loud noise coming out of the old heatsink, it even shakes and stuff. Might it be bad CPU?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Desperately need help*

If your heatsink & fan "shakes and stuff", it has not been fitted properly!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the cpu relies on the paste and the fan being fitted correctly
if the computer is not under warranty then go by the old saying
if you want the job done correctly
then do it yourself


----------

